# Durban Sands RCI trading power



## BondGuy (Aug 19, 2009)

I have just deposited my 2011 week with RCI

Comparing it to the 2010 week that is still in my account and after adjusting the search period so it is within both week's usage period, the 2011 pulls about 50% of the weeks that my 2010 week sees.

I have spoken with RCI and they cannot explain it, as both weeks were deposited in the same month, approx 18 months prior to the start date.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 19, 2009)

My 2009 and 2010 Mt. Amanzi are the same.  The 2009 pulls much more than the 2010.

Nancy


----------



## randkb (Aug 20, 2009)

I  deposited my 2010 weeks three weeks ago and compared to my 2009 it sees about half.  (Checked by looking at a specific month)


----------



## kwilson (Aug 20, 2009)

I would be interested in how many units your weeks will pull and their week numbers.  Would you please post them?


----------



## BondGuy (Aug 20, 2009)

As discussed, the 2011 deposit:

Durban Sands (#1895)  01-Jan-2010 to 31-Jan-2013  [50,215]
Durban Sands (#1895)  01-Apr-2010 to 30-Apr-2013  [41,373] 


The 2010, done last year:

Durban Sands (#1895)  01-Jan-2009 to 31-Jan-2012  [137,233]

Of course there is some mismatch due to the travel period, as this year's deposit does not 'see' from now until Jan 2010


----------



## kwilson (Aug 21, 2009)

BondGuy said:


> As discussed, the 2011 deposit:
> 
> Durban Sands (#1895)  01-Jan-2010 to 31-Jan-2013  [50,215]
> Durban Sands (#1895)  01-Apr-2010 to 30-Apr-2013  [41,373]
> ...



Thank You! 

Kenny


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 21, 2009)

BondGuy said:


> As discussed, the 2011 deposit:
> 
> Durban Sands (#1895)  01-Jan-2010 to 31-Jan-2013  [50,215]
> Durban Sands (#1895)  01-Apr-2010 to 30-Apr-2013  [41,373]
> ...



What would be more telling would be a comparision of a number of months that both deposits can see.


----------



## Laurie (Aug 21, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> What would be more telling would be a comparision of a number of months that both deposits can see.


August 2011 (or latest one) is a good one, because the most recent will be the smallest number and quickest to compare. 

Then you can most easily compare specific deposits yourself. Just open 2 windows, search on each resort separately, and look at them side by side.  You'll see whether you're getting different resorts, or primarily just different unit sizes. (Or maybe there's no difference!)


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm chiming in with no quantitative proof, because I was 'absent' from the board for some time so hadn't done any tests to the system prior to the 'transformation.'

But I can tell you, I agree with what others have said about the change.


----------



## BondGuy (Sep 10, 2009)

for Jan 1/10 to Jan 31/12 (seen by all three units):

'old'
2099 resorts for 103,361 units

'new'
1489 - 49,621
1403 - 40,773


----------



## EvelynK72 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Drastic decrease in Durban Sands trading power*

Oops!  went back to the RCI website to do another search and either there was an issue with my browser or I had a filter on that skewed the results.

Evelyn


----------

